# 123% CURE LEAKY SATAN GASS



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello friends!

Just posting another refined additions to our journey to self perfection. I have been researching massive studies into the healing properties of moonlight. Specifically, the light of a 3 day old gibbous moon. I don't need to mention that this only works in the Southern Hemisphere. It may actually be harmful in the Northern hemisphere, I'm not to going to damn well try it.Anyway, it is well known by researchers that all disease enters the body into the wisdom teeth. The Summerians called the wisdom teeth the windows to the soul. Bad odors can enter the body via the wisdom teeth from the evils of modern life if you do not live in harmon y with your internal organs, especially the lymphatic system. The back teeth have a direct channel to the kidneys,. the liver and the brain, meaning they can quickly cause HIV hiccups. Beware of this. The cure I have discovered combines ancient Summerian practices with down to earth, housewife efficiency. The light of a 3 day old gibbous moon must fall on the wisdom teeth. Try to tilt your head back and open wide so that you get maximum lightexposure. I also used some mirrors and tinfoil to focus the light. You must do this for 67 hours each night the 3 day old gibbous moon is present, otherwise you will stink that month, it really is that simple.

Good luck friends


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

I wonder when this guy will get banned.


----------



## MGS (Oct 24, 2012)

Mikeydidit said:


> I wonder when this guy will get banned.


If you ban me for posting pseudoscience then ban everyone here, because they do exactly the same


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pulling out the moderator hammer here, I don't think the hat will get enough attention.

1. This is a patient to patient support group.
A. This is NOT a parody or satire site. 
B. This is NOT a only if you have a double-blind placebo controlled study to back you up are you allowed to speak site.
C. N of 1 experiments (personal experience) which rarely meets strict scientific evidence standards IS allowed. You are allowed to have whatever theory about why it worked for you that you want.
D. Please DO be aware that N of 1 means it worked for YOU. Not that it is the truth the light and the way and the one and only thing that works for everyone.
E. Creating a sock puppet account to argue a point is a violation of the Terms of Service. If anyone has done such a thing, let us know what account to delete. If we have to dig around and prove it all your accounts will be banned and you may find all your posts deleted. If you are banned do not create another account to post from. It only makes sure you stay banned.

2. We expect people will disagree on this site. Expecting total agreement will only disappoint you. (even if we only let people speak in Pubmed references we would not get anything approaching agreement).
A. If you think something needs moderator attention DO NOT POST ON THE THREAD! Hit the Report button and give us some time to review.
B. If you find there is someone whose opinion you cannot even tolerate in anyway, we have an Ignore feature. You never have to see what offends you ever again.
C. If you cannot tolerate any opinion other than your own, message boards may not be for you. There are plenty of other alternatives (like wordpress.com or blogspot.com blogs, they are free) to express your world view and you are free to make sure no one that disagrees with you can reply.


----------

